# Exhaust pipe install problem.



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

The last time I installed the section of exhaust pipe called the resonator pipe on my 2000 Altima, I had to cut it to get it over the rear axle. It seemed like I could not jack the car high enough to maneuver the pipe so it would go over the axle. Has anyone done this without a full car lift?


----------



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

Well I figured it out. If you jack the passenger side a good 3 feet you can maneuver the pipe over the axle. The only problem was with the autozone exhaust pipe, one bend was way off and the pipe did not fit right. I can see it is off by comparing it to the pipe that came off the car.


----------

